# PM,s



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Trying to send a PM re a for sale ad but my message just goes to outbox and not sent?

Can anyone help please?

Thanks,

DC


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It will stay in the outbox until read by the recipient. Quite usefull as they can't say they haven't read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy!

Recipient about to be bombarded with many, many PM's - oops!


----------

